# I'm all naked....



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dropped by the engineering company my dad worked at before he retired, to see the owner (and family friend) to ask about drilling one of my spare portafilters that I got when I bought my classic. He said "..no probs, bring it in and we'll see what we can do.." So I took it in after work today and had a good natter with the foreman and another lad who drilled it out for me.










As it was.. I took the slightly more scuffed one as it wouldn't matter if it got butchered (not that you could notice much difference between them).











The money shot.. Not bad for a first attempt - I've not tried it again (..it'll probably splatter all over the next time







).

Think I'll have to get a triple shot basket now.. (and a cup that fits underneath without having to remove the metal lid of the drip tray).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Damm you, was expecting something else!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a triple you can have, make a couple of quid donation to the forum and ill stick it in the post?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Damm you, was expecting something else!


I'll pm you that vid....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I have a triple you can have, make a couple of quid donation to the forum and ill stick it in the post?


Done! Thank-you









I'll pm you my details..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Donation kindly received.

Thank you both


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I have a triple you can have, make a couple of quid donation to the forum and ill stick it in the post?


Do you have another?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't think so, ill have a look. The triples are not that good imho, doubles are plenty.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Don't think so, ill have a look. The triples are not that good imho, doubles are plenty.


You can put a double (16g) shot in them though?


----------

